# tips and advice needed - moving to cairo aug 2011



## mojo-silver

hello all, this is my first posting!!

I will be moving to Cairo with my husband in August, and I would be grateful for any advice or tips. I have never lived abroad before, my husband is Egyptian and has lived here in the uk with me for last 10 years, he has visited egypt each year to see his family, I have lots and lots of questions and would be very grateful if anyone could spare the time to help.

* where to live? I am doing as much research as possible, I have read threads on here, we are considering maadi or Al rehab - any opinions welcome, which is cheaper for rent, safer, better lifestyle, does anyone have any photos! would we better off looking in August or now?

*I have read lots of horror stories about shipping goods so have decided to take as little as possible, in suitcases, any advice about extra baggage, I read somewhere that if you are moving abroad you are allowed more baggage, can anyone confirm this? Any tips welcome!

*leaving England- there seems so much to think about - any tips advice, regarding banking, health, post (where do you get your post sent to once you leave!) renting out our house here, pension, life insurance, do you loose no claims on car insurance etc, 

*can we drive in Cairo, do we need different licence? would it be cheaper to rent a car?

*safety in cairo - I have been reading previous threads about cairo now days, is there a big difference in safety? Is there anything we should bare in mind, I am trying not to think about this aspect too much, as we are moving regardless, don't want extra worry, but we obviously need to be aware, 

I am sorry for such long post, but it is such a big thing!! I haven't been to cairo for 3 or 4 years, but I can imagine it has changed a lot since then? 

thanks for taking the time to read this,


----------



## MaidenScotland

Hi and welcome to the forum

I am sure it is an exciting time for you and your husband and yes things have changed a great deal and of course who knows what the election will bring.
In all honesty you have family here and there is no one better to answer your questions and help you in your move,
Your husband is Egyptian so he is coming home and knows how things work here re driving etc 

Good luck on your move
maiden


----------



## marenostrum

mojo-silver said:


> hello all, this is my first posting!!
> 
> I will be moving to Cairo with my husband in August, and I would be grateful for any advice or tips. I have never lived abroad before, my husband is Egyptian and has lived here in the uk with me for last 10 years, he has visited egypt each year to see his family, I have lots and lots of questions and would be very grateful if anyone could spare the time to help.
> 
> * where to live? I am doing as much research as possible, I have read threads on here, we are considering maadi or Al rehab - any opinions welcome, which is cheaper for rent, safer, better lifestyle, does anyone have any photos! would we better off looking in August or now?
> 
> *I have read lots of horror stories about shipping goods so have decided to take as little as possible, in suitcases, any advice about extra baggage, I read somewhere that if you are moving abroad you are allowed more baggage, can anyone confirm this? Any tips welcome!
> 
> *leaving England- there seems so much to think about - any tips advice, regarding banking, health, post (where do you get your post sent to once you leave!) renting out our house here, pension, life insurance, do you loose no claims on car insurance etc,
> 
> *can we drive in Cairo, do we need different licence? would it be cheaper to rent a car?
> 
> *safety in cairo - I have been reading previous threads about cairo now days, is there a big difference in safety? Is there anything we should bare in mind, I am trying not to think about this aspect too much, as we are moving regardless, don't want extra worry, but we obviously need to be aware,
> 
> I am sorry for such long post, but it is such a big thing!! I haven't been to cairo for 3 or 4 years, but I can imagine it has changed a lot since then?
> 
> thanks for taking the time to read this,


I don't want to sound harsh but it seems to me that with all these questions you are not ready to move yet.
This forum can be very helpful and there are many seasoned expats but judging by the questions you are asking you don't seem to have thought about what you are leaving behind ie your house or even something like a bank account.


----------



## Lanason

marenostrum said:


> I don't want to sound harsh but it seems to me that with all these questions you are not ready to move yet.
> This forum can be very helpful and there are many seasoned expats but judging by the questions you are asking you don't seem to have thought about what you are leaving behind ie your house or even something like a bank account.


mmm thats only half the questions I asked.......

to answer the original post - the obvious 2 questions before I can comment are
- where will you work
- do you have kids if so how old - (schooling)
choice of place to live depends on the answers above:confused2:


----------



## MaidenScotland

Lanason said:


> mmm thats only half the questions I asked.......
> 
> to answer the original post - the obvious 2 questions before I can comment are
> - where will you work
> - do you have kids if so how old - (schooling)
> choice of place to live depends on the answers above:confused2:




Yes but your spouse isn't Egyptian who has family here... we know that Egyptian families all rally round and sort things out for you.


----------



## aykalam

MaidenScotland said:


> Yes but your spouse isn't Egyptian who has family here... we know that Egyptian families all rally round and sort things out for you.


not always, they don't. When we moved 2 years ago we sorted out almost everything on our own. But even if you have family you may not always want to ask your in-laws for advice, right?


----------



## Sonrisa

mojo-silver said:


> hello all, this is my first posting!!
> 
> 
> * where to live? I am doing as much research as possible, I have read threads on here, we are considering maadi or Al rehab - any opinions welcome, which is cheaper for rent, safer, better lifestyle, does anyone have any photos! would we better off looking in August or now?
> 
> Maadi and Rehab are both expensive. Personally I would choose Maadi as you may have more shops that cater for foreigners. For prices, you are looking at around 1000US dollars as starting price. Maadi Degla is a little cheaper than old maadi. ANd since your husband is egyptian he probably can negociate a better price.
> 
> Take a look here: Egypt Real Estate - Click or Call We do it All: (+2) 0105050171 for property photos and prices.
> 
> 
> *I have read lots of horror stories about shipping goods so have decided to take as little as possible, in suitcases, any advice about extra baggage, I read somewhere that if you are moving abroad you are allowed more baggage, can anyone confirm this? Any tips welcome!
> 
> I shipped extra laguage and many things got stolen. My tip is write down everything you ship, and remember the importance of insurance. Try to take as little as possible, so if you have to leave in a hurry (as many expats did during the revolution) you don't leave anything valuable behind.
> 
> *leaving England- there seems so much to think about - any tips advice, regarding banking, health, post (where do you get your post sent to once you leave!) renting out our house here, pension, life insurance, do you loose no claims on car insurance etc, I don't know/cant help. For us, the employer sort those things out. Search the forum, some of this things have been discussed already.
> 
> 
> *can we drive in Cairo, do we need different licence? would it be cheaper to rent a car?
> You can temporarily drive on your british licencen but you are supposed to apply for an egyptian driving licence after a certain amount of time here. Most people don't do this and continue to drive on their own foreigner licence for the entire duration of their stay, which is years.
> Yes rent a car, sometimes you get very good deals, not from the dealerships but from friends of friends or work mates. We pay les than 2000 le monthly for our car.
> *safety in cairo - I have been reading previous threads about cairo now days, is there a big difference in safety? Is there anything we should bare in mind, I am trying not to think about this aspect too much, as we are moving regardless, don't want extra worry, but we obviously need to be aware.
> 
> THe poorer your appear to be, the safer you'll be these days. Don't show off your gold and diamonds, and latest iphones.Common sense rules apply as in any other big capital. Beware of sexual harrassment and the lack of police in the streets lately.
> 
> I am sorry for such long post, but it is such a big thing!! I haven't been to cairo for 3 or 4 years, but I can imagine it has changed a lot since then?
> 
> thanks for taking the time to read this,



No worries about long post... I first arrived here in 2007 and hasn't changed much since. My tip is don't move in august, you'll be miserable with Ramadam and everything is closed nothing will work as it should. Move in september, if you can. 

Good luck.


----------



## mojo-silver

Thanks Adrian, yes these are only half of the questions that i have in my mind, saying your moving to a new country one day and actually doing it are 2 different things! Because i have a lot of questions doesn't mean I'm not ready to move! I will be working in a school, near Al rehab and we do not have any children. Thanks
jo


----------



## mojo-silver

Lanason said:


> mmm thats only half the questions I asked.......
> 
> to answer the original post - the obvious 2 questions before I can comment are
> - where will you work
> - do you have kids if so how old - (schooling)
> choice of place to live depends on the answers above:confused2:


Thanks Adrian, yes these are only half of the questions that i have in my mind, saying your moving to a new country one day and actually doing it are 2 different things! Because i have a lot of questions doesn't mean I'm not ready to move! I will be working in a school, near Al rehab and we do not have any children. Thanks
jo


----------



## mojo-silver

marenostrum said:


> I don't want to sound harsh but it seems to me that with all these questions you are not ready to move yet.
> This forum can be very helpful and there are many seasoned expats but judging by the questions you are asking you don't seem to have thought about what you are leaving behind ie your house or even something like a bank account.


sorry but you do sound harsh, tips and advice is what I've asked for!! I have done more than enough thinking about it, time to put thoughts into actions!! just want to get it right, well as right as I can


----------



## jojo

mojo-silver said:


> sorry but you do sound harsh, tips and advice is what I've asked for!! I have done more than enough thinking about it, time to put thoughts into actions!! just want to get it right, well as right as I can


Its ok, people worry on the forum sometimes!! Its a good thing really, cos we do get a few people who just get an idea pop into their heads "I know, I'll move to Egypt" lol!!! And of course its just gone thru the "unrest"....... so dont see the advise on here as hostile, just caring!

Jo xxx


----------



## mojo-silver

MaidenScotland said:


> Yes but your spouse isn't Egyptian who has family here... we know that Egyptian families all rally round and sort things out for you.


yes my husband is Egyptian, but his family live in Cairo, they have no experience of relocating, they would not understand how it feels to leave a home they've known for a long time, for a new one, where everything is very different! and i enjoy my independence, i want, need to be able to sort things out for myself!!


----------



## mojo-silver

jojo said:


> Its ok, people worry on the forum sometimes!! Its a good thing really, cos we do get a few people who just get an idea pop into their heads "I know, I'll move to Egypt" lol!!! And of course its just gone thru the "unrest"....... so dont see the advise on here as hostile, just caring!
> 
> Jo xxx


thanks, I know what you mean, I'm defiantly not sort of person who would make such a big decision on a whim!! It's all I have thought and dreamed about for a long time, thanks again


----------



## mojo-silver

MaidenScotland said:


> Yes but your spouse isn't Egyptian who has family here... we know that Egyptian families all rally round and sort things out for you.



my husband has lived in the UK for over 10 years,.. and has become very English lol, yes it will help a lot that he is Egyptian, but as we all know Egypt has changed and still is, esp with recent events, and as for his family, well.... what can i say....i am sure they will help when they can, but being independent and self reliant are big things for me!!


----------



## jojo

mojo-silver said:


> my husband has lived in the UK for over 10 years,.. and has become very English lol, yes it will help a lot that he is Egyptian, but as we all know Egypt has changed and still is, esp with recent events, and as for his family, well.... what can i say....i am sure they will help when they can, but being independent and self reliant are big things for me!!


There are some regular posters on here who are married to Egyptian men and live there, so I'm sure they'll give you some tips and help when they're next about. in the meantime have a "wander" around the forum and see if what else you can find !!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## mojo-silver

Sonrisa said:


> No worries about long post... I first arrived here in 2007 and hasn't changed much since. My tip is don't move in august, you'll be miserable with Ramadam and everything is closed nothing will work as it should. Move in september, if you can.
> 
> Good luck.


thank you for taking the time to reply to each part of my long post!! Yes, august isn't the best time, but unfortunately this is the only time, i will be starting work at the very beginning of September, and can't go before august (a lot of family events happening here!!) I am hoping we can have viewings lined up before we arrive, and if possible my husband may go a couple weeks before i can. Thanks again for replying, it's nice to hear that you have lived there for 2 years and feel things are pretty much the same since the revolution, my husband is very concerned, if i hadn't been lucky enough to get a job out there he would happily put it off for another year!!! But not me, now or never!!!


----------



## Sonrisa

mojo-silver said:


> thank you for taking the time to reply to each part of my long post!! Yes, august isn't the best time, but unfortunately this is the only time, i will be starting work at the very beginning of September, and can't go before august (a lot of family events happening here!!) I am hoping we can have viewings lined up before we arrive, and if possible my husband may go a couple weeks before i can. Thanks again for replying, it's nice to hear that you have lived there for 2 years and feel things are pretty much the same since the revolution, my husband is very concerned, if i hadn't been lucky enough to get a job out there he would happily put it off for another year!!! But not me, now or never!!!


Ah, wait a second... I wasn't aware that you are going to work in Rehab...that being the case, you should live close to the school and rent in Rehab. It's a nice area, compound like, and safer than Maadi. 
Also when I said nothing has changed I was being daft...of course after the revolution, tourism has suffered enormously, as has the country finantially. Your husband will be very unlikely finding a job that pays well, if he is manages to find a job. 
he might be right, best wait one more year till the country recovers


----------



## Lanason

Sonrisa said:


> Ah, wait a second... I wasn't aware that you are going to work in Rehab...


as with all posts - "I'm moving where shall I live" is a nonsence question without some more information . . . . . 

I am known for answering a question with a question. After 5 of my questions (5 Y's) the person asking works out the answer for themselves :eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows:
:clap2:


----------



## txlstewart

mojo-silver said:


> thank you for taking the time to reply to each part of my long post!! Yes, august isn't the best time, but unfortunately this is the only time, i will be starting work at the very beginning of September, and can't go before august (a lot of family events happening here!!) I am hoping we can have viewings lined up before we arrive, and if possible my husband may go a couple weeks before i can. Thanks again for replying, it's nice to hear that you have lived there for 2 years and feel things are pretty much the same since the revolution, my husband is very concerned, if i hadn't been lucky enough to get a job out there he would happily put it off for another year!!! But not me, now or never!!!


Your school should be helping you arrange housing. If they haven't been helpful so far, then I would be very concerned. I had a similar experience with relocating last year, and it was a horrible experience! 

(I also prefer Maadi to Rehab--no need for a car!)


----------



## dee24456

Hi, I moved to Egypt nearly 5 years ago although not to Cairo so I can't help with any advice re living there. Just wanted to advise you that your UK driving licence isn't valid in Egypt. You can get an international driving permit just before you leave the UK (from some post offices or the AA I think), this is valid for 12 months - although you aren't supposed to use it if you're a resident, but most people do. If you have this, you can also apply for an Egyptian driving licence without doing a driving test (not easy when the theory part is in Arabic!). 
About your work - it's good that you've managed to find a job, however, is your new employer applying for a work permit for you? This is one of the big problems facing us all here at the moment, many foreigners are being refused work permits, even if they've had them before.


----------



## marenostrum

dee24456 said:


> Hi, I moved to Egypt nearly 5 years ago although not to Cairo so I can't help with any advice re living there. Just wanted to advise you that your UK driving licence isn't valid in Egypt. You can get an international driving permit just before you leave the UK (from some post offices or the AA I think), this is valid for 12 months - although you aren't supposed to use it if you're a resident, but most people do. If you have this, you can also apply for an Egyptian driving licence without doing a driving test (not easy when the theory part is in Arabic!).
> About your work - it's good that you've managed to find a job, however, is your new employer applying for a work permit for you? This is one of the big problems facing us all here at the moment, many foreigners are being refused work permits, even if they've had them before.


On the subject of the driving licence, a word of caution, the customary 50LE backsheesh will be needed for the driving licence.


----------

